# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  AS Kiddy

## Surya

Molim za pomoć oko kupnje nove AS. Po testovima je Kiddy as sa svim plusićima a mene brine što nema pet točaka za vezanje. Zanima me ima li itko iskustvo sa tim as. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## suncokret

mi imamo kiddy comfort pro, a odlučili smo se za nju upravo zbog rezultata testova, ima dobre rezultate i za frontalni i za  bočni sudar.
za sad sam zadovoljna, curka ju je dobro prihvatila, malo me brine hoće li joj ljeti biti vruće u njoj, ali nekako mi se čini da bi joj čak trebalo biti udobnije nego u ovima s pet točaka vezivanja jer ustvari ima više lufta oko tijela budući da nije pritegnuta uz sjedalicu, dečki su imali maxi cosi priori i leđa su im uvijek bila mokra od znoja.

----------


## Nina

Mi imamo Kiddy vec  2 god i zaista je ljeti u njoj jako vruce. Sto zbog precke sprijeda,sto zbog bocne zastite,kraj glave.
Zimi je ta precka cak i prednost,lijepo se stisne i toplije joj je,ali ljeti... To je ujedno i jedina mana sto se tice sjedalice. Inace smo jako zadovoljni.

----------


## puntica

ja sam na ovom topicu dosta pisala o toj autosjedalici, pa pročitaj, ako ti se da.

----------


## tinka

> ja sam na ovom topicu dosta pisala o toj autosjedalici, pa pročitaj, ako ti se da.


I ja sam u potrazi za novom AS i jedna od opcija je Kiddy Comfort Pro, pa vas molim za vaša iskustva. Pokušavam otvoriti gornji link, ali ne mogu ga otvoriti. Može ponovno link ili tip o kojem se topicuj radi? Hvala

----------


## the enchantress

> I ja sam u potrazi za novom AS i jedna od opcija je Kiddy Comfort Pro, pa vas molim za vaša iskustva. Pokušavam otvoriti gornji link, ali ne mogu ga otvoriti. Može ponovno link ili tip o kojem se topicuj radi? Hvala


I ja molim isto. U Brežicama je čak jedan model na popustu sada pa me prstići svrbe, a nekako nisam baš posve sigurna u nju.

----------


## puntica

kopiram s linka kojeg sam stavila, ako imate još pitanja pitajte 


> i ja sam dugo razmišljala o svim činjenicama za i protiv. Nije mi bilo  jasno kako tako dobro prolazi ako nije sigurno vezati djeteta pojasom  vozila ako ima manje od 15kg
> 
> onda sam još malo razmišljala i čitala i došla do zaključka da ako tako  dobro prolazi onda je valjda taj način vezivanja ok. Onda sam probala  staviti dijete u nju da vidim kako to izgleda. I stvarno je ok. Mislila  sam da će biti puno labavije, ali nije, sasvim je čvrsto, čak se ni M.  ne može izvuć iz te sjedalice a ruke su joj slobodne, i leđa može malo  odmaknuti od podloge pa se manje znoji. I dalje se ne voli voziti u  autu, ali barem ne plače cijelo vrijeme i ne vrišti da joj oslobodim  ruke.
> 
> Još plus je to što, iako izgleda ko as grupe II/III, ipak ima ležeći  položaj. Ali, ne možeš ga namjestiti u vožnji nego moraš sjedalicu  dignuti i namjestiti tu neku nogu ili kako se već zove to čudo 
> 
> super mi je kod nje što se svašta može podešavati...





> piše da je od 9kg, ne od 9 mjeseci (možda pretpostavljaju da dijete od 9  mjeseci ima 9kg, nemam pojma). Ja ne bih dijete od 9kg stavljala u  nijednu sjedalicu grupe I, osim ako baš ne bi moglo nikako drugačije.
> 
> Ovaj jastuk je stvarno velik, i nije baš ko jastuk, više izgleda ko  kutija od cipela. I nema šanse da se izvuće jer kad ga namjestiš mora  biti prislonjen na trbuh i na natkoljenicu. Moja M. se znala izvući iz  axiss-a (nemam pojma kako, ja bih je tako stisnula da su mi svi govorili  da će joj oči iskočiti ako još malo pritegnem, ali ona je imala neku  tehniku uvlačenja trbuha, spušanja ramena i nemam pojma čega, i znala je  izvući ruke )
> Iz ove se još nije oslobodila, iako se trudi





> ja sam na nekom topicu već pisala o toj sjedalici, i savjetnici su bili  malo skeptični jer je nisu nikad vidjelu uživo.
> Pa sam je odnjela na jedan pregled. Bio je daddycool, pogledao je kako  izgleda dijete u njoj i rekao da mu se čini da je dosta čvrsto vezana.  jedna mlada, novopečena savjetnica () je baš postavila pitanje o sigurnosti  vezanja pojasem auta ako dijete nema bar 15kg, pa je daddy rekao isto  što i ti, da sjedalica ima svoje kile, i taj jastuk i da je testirana na  tu težinu i za tu grupu pa da je sigurna.
> Jedina stvar koja nas je sve malo mučila je bila težina ozljeda  unutarnjih organa u slučaju sudara (jer je taj jastuk baš na trbuhu, a u  drugim sjedalicama nema ničega). Poslije sam pitala prijatelja (koji  radi u traumi i zna ponešto o nesrećama) i rekao mi je da se ne brinem.  Da je to ko da dijete ima airbag  I da bi unutarnji organi jednako, ako ne i  gore stradali u običnoj sjedalici, samo što bi u običnoj više stradala i  kralježnica... (naravno, ovisi o vrsti sudara puj puj puj)

----------


## the enchantress

puno ti hvala!

kako je po ljeti? znoji li se puno u njoj?

----------


## Zrina

I mi imamo Kiddy i ja bi rekla da za nas ima i mane i prednosti od klasične sjedalice I skupine (imamo i MC Priori xp). 
Super mi je jer nema montiranja svaki put kod premještanja iz auta u auto (što je kod nas često),ali mi u vožnji malac stalno "puzi" prema dolje koliko ga god ja dobro pritegnula. Ima dosta elemenata za podešavanje (podstavljeni jastučić, dužina potpore za noge, visina i širina sjedalice) pa možda još nisam našla optimalnu poziciju,ali možda za mršavce i nije najbolje rješenje - barem kao I skupina. U svakom slučaju ne bi bilo loše probati dijete staviti unutra i vidjet kako to izgleda.

----------


## puntica

> ali mi u vožnji malac stalno "puzi" prema dolje koliko ga god ja dobro pritegnula.


kako  :Shock: 

ja sam maknula jastučić, ono za noge je neizvučeno...i nikud ne klizi. a mršavica je, 13kg obučena i 92cm

jel ti možda onaj dio iza sjedalice (onaj za ležeći položaj) krivo namješten pa ti sjedalica ne stoji pod kutom od 90 stupnjeva?

----------


## vissnja

Ja jos uvek obigravam oko ove AS. Mi smo vec odavno u grupi I, ali ja bih uzela tu Kiddy kombinovanu I i II grupe.

----------


## Zrina

> kako 
> 
> ja sam maknula jastučić, ono za noge je neizvučeno...i nikud ne klizi. a mršavica je, 13kg obučena i 92cm
> 
> jel ti možda onaj dio iza sjedalice (onaj za ležeći položaj) krivo namješten pa ti sjedalica ne stoji pod kutom od 90 stupnjeva?


On još ima jastučić, ali otklopljen jer nema ni 12 kg još i visine možda 85 cm - pretpostavljam da će stvar biti bolja kad malo poraste. Sjedalica nije nagnuta, onu prečku niti ne koristimo tako da je uvijek u normalnom položaju. Pritegnem ga koliko god mogu,ali namjerno se vrpolji i pokušava se izvuć van. Čak i pojas ima onaj mehanizam da se zakoči kad se izvuče do kraja tako da se ne može olabaviti.
U stvari, mislim da što se sigurnosti tiče to što malo otpuzi niže nema neke veze,ali njemu nije ugodno i onda se ljuti.

----------


## the enchantress

znoji li se jako po ljeti dijete u njoj?

----------


## Zrina

> znoji li se jako po ljeti dijete u njoj?


mi još ne znamo - kupljena je ove zime

----------


## asa

> znoji li se jako po ljeti dijete u njoj?


Pozdrav svima. Vec dugo kopam po kiddyjevim stranicama, imam neke informacije ali i pitanja za vas iskusnije. Što se tiče ljeta i zime, imaju u ponudi, za 200kn, zimsku i ljetnu presvlaku u obliku klimatizacije pa ste riješili godišnja doba, ali istina, i meni uz cijenu sjedalice tih 200kn predstavlja dodatni teret. Ne znam kako vi, ali ja u Puli čekam comfort Pro već mjesec i pol, najprije su mi rekli za dva tjedna, pa odužavali, pa opet, da bi na koncu rekli da ne znaju kad će ju dobiti jer da je Hrvatska premalo tržiste i Nijemcima ne tako bitno. Pokušala sam u Sloveniji, imali su samo jednu u Kopru i prodali, naručila sam ju i tamo ali kažu, ako dođe ok, ako ne, javit ćemo vam. Konačno, nazvala sam dobavljača za Hrvatsku. Problem je, kaže, ikoja boja osim sive i crne jer da u Njemačkoj nisu očekivali da će im prodaja tako dobro ići pa se trebaju proizvesti u ostalim bojama. I na to treba čekati do početka 5. mjeseca. Ja nisam baš neka cjepidlaka što se estetike tiče, ali ako nešto plaćam 1.899 kn, onda fakat želim i da mi nije sivo ili crno, nego barem prihvatljivo. Ali, glavna dilema mi je sljedeća. Dijete mi ima 2g i 3 mjeseca, visoko je 101cm, i 15kg. Namjerila sam se kupiti sjedalicu Comfort Pro 9-36kg budući da ćemo, nadam se,imati još jedno dijete. Međutim, problem ju je trenutno kupiti, kao što sam objasnila gore. Distributer mi nudi Discovery Pro koja pokriva II-III (15-36kg). On bi po kilaži spadao u tu grupu također, cijena je puno primamljivija (košta oko 900kn, a Comfort Pro 1.900kn). ALI. Discovery nema jastuk sprijeda, dakle dijete se veže samo pojasom automobila! To je sumnjivo, zar ne? Zar nije da dijete ispod 18kg ne smijemo vezati samo pojasom automobila? I sad sam u dilemi. Ne bih kupovala tu Discovery ako je opasna, a opet, duplo mi je jeftinija. Luda sam od pretraživanja informacija, može li mi netko odgovoriti

----------


## suncokret

dijete ispod 15 kg se ne smije vezati samo pojasom, ali je svakako sigurnije da što dulje bude u sjedalici niže skupine.
inače, kiddy sjedalica ima u baby centru

----------


## daddycool

> Ali, glavna dilema mi je sljedeća. Dijete mi ima 2g i 3 mjeseca, visoko je 101cm, i 15kg. Namjerila sam se kupiti sjedalicu Comfort Pro 9-36kg budući da ćemo, nadam se,imati još jedno dijete. Međutim, problem ju je trenutno kupiti, kao što sam objasnila gore. Distributer mi nudi Discovery Pro koja pokriva II-III (15-36kg). On bi po kilaži spadao u tu grupu također, cijena je puno primamljivija (košta oko 900kn, a Comfort Pro 1.900kn). ALI. Discovery nema jastuk sprijeda, dakle dijete se veže samo pojasom automobila! To je sumnjivo, zar ne? Zar nije da dijete ispod 18kg ne smijemo vezati samo pojasom automobila? I sad sam u dilemi. Ne bih kupovala tu Discovery ako je opasna, a opet, duplo mi je jeftinija. Luda sam od pretraživanja informacija, može li mi netko odgovoriti


To što ćete imati još jedno dijete ne znači ništa jer ova sjedalica koju si mislila kupiti bi trebala biti u upotrebi do djetetova 12. rođendana, što znači 10 godina. Činjenica je da ako kupiš AS grupe I/II/III (od 9 do 36 kg) nakon što dijete dođe do 18 kg prelaziš na vezanje pojasom automobila. To može biti ubrzo (mada nije čest slučaj) a može biti i za dvije godine. A u čemu se sada vozite?

----------


## asa

> To što ćete imati još jedno dijete ne znači ništa jer ova sjedalica koju si mislila kupiti bi trebala biti u upotrebi do djetetova 12. rođendana, što znači 10 godina. Činjenica je da ako kupiš AS grupe I/II/III (od 9 do 36 kg) nakon što dijete dođe do 18 kg prelaziš na vezanje pojasom automobila. To može biti ubrzo (mada nije čest slučaj) a može biti i za dvije godine. A u čemu se sada vozite?


Hvala na odgovoru. Da, svakako, teško da bi ova kiddy pokrila i drugo dijete, baš sam blesava. Ivor se sada vozi u chiccovoj koja pokriva grupu do 18 kg, i sve ok što se kilaže tiče, ali visina je njegova problem, odnosno pojasevi, čija je najviša razina podosta ispod one njegovih ramena, ne znam koliko, recimo 3-5 cm ali dovoljno da ga pritišće i da se nervira pa i uspijeva izvući ruke ispod njih. Drugi problem je što je posuđena i dotrajala, istječe joj rok. Dakle, definitivno kupujemo drugu. Istraživala sam koju bismo i zaključila kiddy zbog više razloga. Mislim da me osim sigurnosti najviše privukla alternativa za pojaseve koji su mu i inače mrski, dakle onaj jastuk sprijeda, koji bih koristila do njegovih 18kg. Cijena je tu negdje s većinom sjedalica koje su u vrhu po testovima, kvaliteti,odnosno sigurnosti. Dok sam čekala na forumske odgovore, pretražila sam i zaključila da definitivno nema vezanja samo pojasom s 15kg, tu nema dileme. Nema smisla kalkulirati kad će dostići 18 kg, kao što mi kažeš, on je npr. u godinu dana porastao na težini kilogram. Dakle, otpada Discovery 15-36kg. Ostajem pri Comfort pro, ali moram čekati do početka svibnja. Do tada je teško izbjeći vožnju u automobilu. Pokušat ću se raspitivati za posudbu kod prijateljica na tri tjedna sjedalice koja bi mu pasala, nisam pametna koja bi to bila da mu odgovara visinom. Ako imaš konstruktivniji prijedlog, zahvalna sam. Jesi li ti "za" kiddy, mislim, imaš li iskustva s njom?

----------


## daddycool

Comfort Pro je dobro prošla na ADAC-ovom testu. Nisam se puno susretao sa Kiddy sjedalicama na pregledima, ali koliko jesam, ljudi su bili zadovoljni i to baš zbog te prednosti koju si navela (neimanje pojasa).

----------


## asa

> dijete ispod 15 kg se ne smije vezati samo pojasom, ali je svakako sigurnije da što dulje bude u sjedalici niže skupine.
> inače, kiddy sjedalica ima u baby centru


u kojem baby centru, u kojem gradu?

----------


## daddycool

> u kojem baby centru, u kojem gradu?



baby centri su u Sloveniji, pretpostavljam da je mislila na njih. pogledaj na netu koji ti je najbliži ako se odlučiš tamo uputiti.

----------


## asa

Hvala, prethodno sam kontaktirala Kopar i Ljubljanu, treba čekati tjedan dana da ti jave ima li ih ili ne. Oni mogu naručiti ali nemaju trenutno u trgovini iako na netu kao postoje za kupiti. Čekam i ne vozim...

----------


## puntica

http://b2c.baby-center.si/webclassif...rentClassID=30
trenutno nemaju neki izbor boja, vjerojatno jer je nedavno ta sjedalica bila na popustu pa se rasprodala. oni stalno dobivaju nove. prati na njihovim stranicama kać će doći pa nazovi najbliži baby center i raci koju boju hoćeš. ako nemaju kod sebe, naručit će iz druge trgovine i u roku od par dana imaš svoju sjedalicu

ja sam tako 2 put kupovala. prvi put sam naručila boju koju nisu imali ali je bila na webu pa je stigla za pra dana. drugi put sam čekala popust i odmah rezervirala sjedalicu. čekala me u dućanu

----------


## asa

Da vas obavijestim... nazvao me Kiddyjev dobavljač za Hrvatsku i rekao da je pronašao sjedalicu Comfort Pro u Rijeci, tako da ćemo ići po nju. Cijena je veća nego u Puli - 1999kn za razliku od 1859kn, jer to ovisi valjda o trgovini, maržama itd, ali daju popust 10 posto na gotovinu. Nadam se da je to to, tj. da će sve štimati. Hvala vam svima na informacijama, izvijestit ću o iskustvima...

----------


## Pliska

Ja sam je htjela lani kupiti pa ih nije bilo i ful mi je žao zbog toga. Kupili smo Nania-u i iako je sjedalica super, komotna, lijepa, lako je za vezati ali moj malac ne podnosi pojaseve i stalno izvlači ruke. Dosta mi je vrištanje i svađanja, a sad nam se i kopča pokvarila pa sam odlučila kupiti Kiddy.

Vidim da su svi zadovoljni s njom.

----------


## crnka84

> Mi imamo Kiddy vec  2 god i zaista je ljeti u njoj jako vruce. Sto zbog precke sprijeda,sto zbog bocne zastite,kraj glave.
> Zimi je ta precka cak i prednost,lijepo se stisne i toplije joj je,ali ljeti... To je ujedno i jedina mana sto se tice sjedalice. Inace smo jako zadovoljni.


a sta ne pise na njihovoj stranici da imaju neki posebni materijal na Kiddy Comfort Pro u kojem se po ljeti ne bi trebali znojit....... mi smo jos uvijek u MC Cabriofix, imamo tek 4 mjeseca, ali nakon duljeg istrazivanja najvjerovatnije ćemo uzeti Kiddy.... pa sam si mislila ako slucajno taj materijal bude da se ipak bude jako znojio u njoj, kupit cemo ljetnu presvlaku 

Evo citat s njihove stranice:

"Do sada su se djeca vrlo brzo oznojila u sjedalici. Na mjestima i zonama gdje su se djeca najbrže oznojila, kiddy comfort pro je obložen prozračnim klimatizirajučim materijalom Thermotex. Tako je vožnja pri dužim ljetnim putovanjima užitak. Ekstremno apsorbirajući materijal pri udarcima korišten pri izradi osigurava potpunu bočnu zaštitu."

Link: http://www.kiddy.de/cr/comfort-pro

----------


## Pliska

Koga zanima Kiddy sjedalica 9-36 sada je opet na akciji u beba centrima u Slo i dođe 199 EUR.
Mi smo bili u sub. u Kopru i imali su ih nekoliko ali smo mi na kraju ipak uzeli ovu: http://cybex-online.com/site/index.php?id=pallas0&L=0 jer mi se nakako činila još sigurnija.

Dijete zadovoljno i mi isto.

Samo bi napomenula da se provjere pojasevi jer naš je na knap. Taman da ga uspijemo vezati.

----------


## frost

blizu smo odluke.
samo mala pomoc da vidim da li sam dobro shvatila. danas idem da ih vidim uzivo.
prelazimo u vece sediste jer ne podnosi da se vozi suprotno od pravca voznje i vezivanje.
kiddy je onda najbolje resenje, druga varijanta je van sedista, sto mi se nikako ne svidja. 

da li je infinity oborim za spavanje i koliko?
gledam na sajtu, ali sve mi isto izgleda i comfort i infinity na snimku

inace ima 11 kg i 10 meseci, visina 80 cm

----------


## frost

oborim=oboriv

----------


## puntica

infinity je 9-18
comfort 9-36
jako su slične

sad imaš nove modele
energy 9-18
guardian 9-36

----------


## frost

u srbiji nema ni infinity  :Sad:  samo dicovery i comfort sam pronasla i to je ogromna razlika u ceni izmedju njih

----------


## puntica

razliku cijeni je jer nisu ista kategorija
discovery je II, III 15-36kg
comfort je I, II, III 9-36kg (ta je skuplja i to dosta jer je složenija)

----------


## frost

nasla infinity  :Smile: 
ubacila ga da proba, on vrlo raspolozen.
probali smo i comfort, tu mu se dopala ona olovka  :Smile: 
ipak bolje mi izgleda infinity za njega a i cena je znacajno niza.
sad cu da ga ubacim i u toby pa cu videti.

a kako znate koliko da zategnete pojas, tj. da ne pritiska suvise dete, nema neki indikator nesto. on je mali da mi kaze sta ga pritiska a ja pa ne znam sta je bezbedno odokativno

----------


## mayda

Pozdrav.
Molim za malu pomoć / savjet. V. ima 3 godine, 13 kg i 90cm, već imamo Toby sjedalicu, ali razmišljam o nabavci Kiddy Comfort za drugi auto posebno stoga što je to sjedalica II/III grupe. Da li ima netko od vas tko je koristi za stariji uzrast i kakvom se je sjedalica pokazala u tom slučaju? Mislim, je li zaista tako dobra kako se reklamira? Na izgled, čini mi se dosta 'zatvorena' u odnosu na neke druge proizvođače sjedalica grupe III, a privlačna mi je iz razloga što je mogu koristiti i prije no što V. dostigne 15 ili 18kg i što mi se čini da se u njoj ljepše spava..  :Smile:

----------


## Mingola

mi imamo kiddy infinity pro: pojas kako god staviš dobro je, a da ga ne pritisneš stavi tvoju ruku između djeteta i umetka, tako da bude malo malo lufta. on je u svakom slucaju dobro zasticen u tu AS jer ako se sta dogodi pojas ce blokirati i umetak nece nikud.

----------


## frost

mingola, hvala!

----------


## vissnja

frost bas sam ih juce gledala i mislim se sta ste odlucili...
mi smo nasom romericom zadovoljni, ali sam mislila da kupim Kiddy kombinovanu 9-36. Ipak cekace jos neko vreme na tu odluku.
Zanima me da li bi kiddy bila dobro resenje ako se AS 9-18 preraste visinom ali ne i kilazom, da li u uputstvima ima nesto vezano za visinu? Puntica?

----------


## frost

vissnja, on je lepo odreagovao na probu pa je odluka pala na kiddy infinity, do 18 kg je.
prvo da prodam ovo koje imamo pa kupujemo odmah novo.

necemo ovo do 36, jer ne mogu da zamislim tinejdzera koga vezujem u takvo sediste.

odgovor na tvoje pitanje ne znam, ali cini mi se da dok ne izviri glava bas bas, ono malo ako preraste, ok je.

----------


## frost

i evo nas... kupili posle 3 probanja sa velikim razmacima u raznim raspolozenjima i uvek odusevljen!
u kolima 3 minuta srece i posle nece vise!

sada mi trebaju iskustva.
lepo ga namestimo, stavimo pojas, ali on ovo ispred bez problema izgura nogama i to landara i nicemu ne sluzi.
pojas lepo zategnemo i sve super. ipak, on savija noge u kolenima i gura koliko moze.

shvatam da cemo se boriti dok god ne poraste i urazumi se. necemo se navozati bezbedno ni slucajno. 
ipak ne bi ga menjala jer mi se cini bezbedno ovo ispred jer se sada vozi u pravcu voznje.

kako da ga namestimo da ga ne moze izgurati nogama?

u pitanju je comfort pro

----------


## frost

i da, sav se nakrivi u sedistu
sedi ukoso

----------


## BusyBee

Kao savjetnica sam imala prilike vidjeti jednu Kiddy Comfort. Vjerujem da je za grupu I bolja od onih drugih, ali nikako, nikako nisam uvjerena da je dovoljno dobra (ni jedna u smjeru voznje).
Naime, nailazim (kao i drugi sjedalicari) na sve vise ozbiljnih preporuka o produzenoj voznji djeteta u suprotnom smjeru.

Sad sam se kao roditelj nasla u situaciji da moramo odluciti sto cemo (imamo 0/I Romericu, ali ju je djecak prerastao visinom, za voznju u suprotnom smjeru) - okrenuti u smjer voznje ili iskopati AS dovoljno visoku/veliku da podrzi naseg visokog djecaka i nastaviti u suprotnom smjeru. I nisam pametna. Znam samo da, ako ga okrecemo u smjer voznje, vrlo vjerojatno cemo kupiti Kiddy, radije nego okrenuti Romera.

Malac ima 12 kg i visok je 94 cm, poprilicno je mrsav i nezamislivo mi je da ga okrenemo u smjer voznje.

----------


## frost

mi smo sa 9 meseci prerasli ovu iz grupe 0+, do te mere da nije bilo sanse vezati ga pojasevima, kolena su mu bila skroz savijena jer nije bilo mesta za noge a glava mu je virila iznad sedista. nisu se moglu navuci ni gorni ni donji kaisevi, tj.  nije se mogao vezati.
inace nikada nije voleo ni suprotan smer od voznje tako da sam mislila da ce bar voleti u smeru voznje, ali nije bas nista posebno odusevljen.
e sada, moj razlog kupovine Kiddy i jeste isti kao tvoj. kad je vec u smeru voznje onda neka je Kiddy zbog bezbednosti.

----------

